

Real-Time Visualization of Joint Cavitation - tosh
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0119470

======
tosh
"[…] Our results offer direct experimental evidence that joint cracking is
associated with cavity inception rather than collapse of a pre-existing
bubble. These observations are consistent with tribonucleation, a known
process where opposing surfaces resist separation until a critical point where
they then separate rapidly creating sustained gas cavities. Observed
previously in vitro, this is the first in-vivo macroscopic demonstration of
tribonucleation and as such, provides a new theoretical framework to
investigate health outcomes associated with joint cracking."

